# Where’s the best place to sell a console?



## KNOREN (Dec 29, 2020)

I bought my sister a switch early this year. But well she ended up playing Odyssey for a few weeks and never used it again.  Wanna try and sell it before it depreciates too much. Any ideas?  Live in the USA.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 29, 2020)

Ebay if it's legit. If it's hacked, maybe temp.


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 29, 2020)

Ebay probably but you should state if the NAND is clean or not, since that affects online play. And you posted in the wrong section this isn't news for the users on this forum.


----------



## ThatsAnotherJ13 (Jan 11, 2021)

eBay is probably your best bet. Just be aware of scams.


----------



## rave43 (Jan 20, 2021)

Maybe try Facebook marketplace if you're looking for a quick sell, although people bumping you down on price is a common occurrence.


----------



## TryXXXWest (Apr 6, 2021)

the online marketplaces, I guess facebook marketplace would be the easiest


----------



## benkapow99 (Apr 12, 2021)

TryXXXWest said:


> the online marketplaces, I guess facebook marketplace would be the easiest


hell yeah facebooks good place to do that


----------



## Mythical (Apr 12, 2021)

depends on if it's hackable, if it is I would sell it here to try and get a bit more of your money back


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 12, 2021)

Ebay or if you know somebody who wants a Switch.


----------



## Caudis (Apr 16, 2021)

Can't go wrong with Ebay.


----------



## Jayro (May 1, 2021)

I use Mercari. It's an amazing platform, and they make it supidly easy to buy and sell on there. I never thought I'd become a huge seller on there, but here I am slinging games and Gameboys to make a living.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 1, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I use Mercari. It's an amazing platform, and they make it supidly easy to buy and sell on there. I never thought I'd become a huge seller on there, but here I am slinging games and Gameboys to make a living.


damn is it better than ebay??


----------

